# Is it true new M3's come without ///M oilcap?



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

If that's the case, IF I ever would have a problem with my engine, and IF I ever might have to get a new one, does anyone have the part numbefr for the ///M oilcap ?

Silly thing to wonder about, one might say, but it makes a difference, it is a true ///M car, not a 330i Clubsport.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I believe it is true. For awhile it seemed like some were woming with them and some without. Not sure if that's still the case.

Ron Stygar in the Z forum would know.

Here's the S52 ///M oilcap, don't know if it's the same


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*hmmmmmm*

Circle :

Part Number: 11 12 1 405 452 Description: SEALING COVER 
List Price:$ 9.60

it's the same part number on the back of mine.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Jorg Muller said:


> *If that's the case, IF I ever would have a problem with my engine, and IF I ever might have to get a new one, does anyone have the part numbefr for the ///M oilcap ?
> 
> Silly thing to wonder about, one might say, but it makes a difference, it is a true ///M car, not a 330i Clubsport. *


Just ask the mechanic to switch caps to keep your M cap.

Several people have done this.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*M oil cap*

My '01 came with one--have they cheaped out now?


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

*Oil Filler Cap*

Here is my '03 ///M oil filler cap


----------



## jeffnnj (Feb 6, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *I believe it is true. For awhile it seemed like some were woming with them and some without. Not sure if that's still the case.
> 
> Ron Stygar in the Z forum would know.
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE ONE I HAVE. CAME WITH THE CAR. AFTER BUYING MY M3 I COULDN'T SPARE THE $9.60 SO I AM GLAD I ALREADY HAD IT.


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

Jorg Muller said:


> *If that's the case, IF I ever would have a problem with my engine, and IF I ever might have to get a new one, does anyone have the part numbefr for the ///M oilcap ?
> 
> Silly thing to wonder about, one might say, but it makes a difference, it is a true ///M car, not a 330i Clubsport. *


///M cap up to 04/02 according to parts data.
Connect to:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4479&highlight=oil+cap


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

my M roadster came with one too.. :dunno:


----------

